
Terence Tao's Answer to the Erdős Discrepancy Problem - retupmoc01
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20151001-tao-erdos-discrepancy-problem/
======
axiak
Here's a link to the paper:
[http://lanl.arxiv.org/pdf/1509.05363.pdf](http://lanl.arxiv.org/pdf/1509.05363.pdf)

~~~
Sniffnoy
A note -- if you're linking to arXiv, it's better to link to the abstract
([http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.05363](http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.05363)) rather
than directly to the PDF. From the abstract, one can easily click through to
the PDF; not so the reverse. And the abstract allows one to do things like see
different versions of the paper, search for other things by the same authors,
etc. Thank you!

------
byron_fast
I like Erdos but I have to wonder how much of what he did matters if you look
at results in binary instead of Base 10. It seems a lot of number theory seems
to gloss over this basic fact. In number theory, it seems Wolfram's four
categories explain "impossible problems" pretty simply.

~~~
ubernostrum
Number theory deals with numbers, not the representations of them. The
properties of numbers dealt with in number theory exist independently of the
base chosen in which to represent the numbers; in fact, a result from number
theory (the basis representation theorem) is the formalization of what a
"base" actually is and how to represent a number in an arbitrary base.

~~~
kenbellows
Number theory is like the metaphysics of maths. It's metamaths.

~~~
chestervonwinch
No, metamath is.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metamathematics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metamathematics)

